# Yellow Leather Coral



## Syed (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm looking for a yellow fiji leather coral. If anyone knows any stores or fellow hobbyists who have one please let me know.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have a huge one, but not yet fragged. If you don't care about mounting, then you can come and then I cut a big piece for cheap, like $20 or so.

From my tank picture below, it is at the far bottom left.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Syed said:


> I'm looking for a yellow fiji leather coral. If anyone knows any stores or fellow hobbyists who have one please let me know.


Coming next week


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

was at RR last week.....saw some large yellow leather colonies (sarcophyton elegans) in one of their tanks.....not as yellow as the Fiji or the even yellower Tongan variety.


----------

